# DecalGirl Skin Questions:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My first skin (other than the one I was born with)
DecalGirl skin:

Do the majority of you order the high gloss or the matte finish?  
Does the gloss interfere?  
Will the matte finish protect the printed artwork as well as the gloss?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

My first skin was glossy.  I really liked it but did have issues with the glare.  It bothers some people but doesn't bother others.  I read at work during lunch and the bright overhead lights really caused a lot of glare.  The glare wasn't much of an issue at home though just at work.

I've gotten the matte finish since my first and I love the matte, there is no glare whatsoever and I have never seen any wear on the artwork at all.

So I guess it depends on your personal taste and maybe if you read in lots of bright light that might cause more glare.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

My first skin (Laurie's Garden) was glossy- I loved it, but it had large amounts of plain black (no pattern) and I did tend to notice fingerprints and smudges on it.  It didn't distract me when I was reading, but I did find myself "wiping" it off fairly regularly...
My current skin (Turbulent Dreams) has the matte finish.  It doesn't have large amounts of plain color, it is almost ALL pattern, so although I have never noticed fingerprints or anythng on it, I can't definitively say that is because of the matte skin- although I am pretty certain that the matte DOES really help hide that sort of thing....

I love both finishes and would consider either one for my next skin- but I do think if I choose one that has alot of plain color without pattern, I would probably choose matte again because of the fingerprints-

Hope that helps a little bit.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks both; for your input.  I think I will go with Matte:  I hate glare of any kind.  THANKS.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

You should check out the Decal Girl thread here that is like 20 pages long because it has tons of pics with different matte and glossy skins. I got my wife the Starry Night glossy skin for her K2 and we liked it and it is a little more sticky to your fingers for holding it. When I replaced that with the Nadir skin in matte she LOVED the matte feel. It feels really smooth and has very little glare. I got the matte version of Ocean Life for my K3 graphite and love it. I don't think i'll get glossy again but it does have a kinda shiny framed artwork look to it that the matte doesn't. Hope that helps... though looks like you decided.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I doubt I'll ever go back to a glossy skin now that I've had the matte. The matte finish is nearly identical to the Kindle itself, so it blends right in.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Archer531 said:


> You should check out the Decal Girl thread here that is like 20 pages long because it has tons of pics with different matte and glossy skins. I got my wife the Starry Night glossy skin for her K2 and we liked it and it is a little more sticky to your fingers for holding it. When I replaced that with the Nadir skin in matte she LOVED the matte feel. It feels really smooth and has very little glare. I got the matte version of Ocean Life for my K3 graphite and love it. I don't think i'll get glossy again but it does have a kinda shiny framed artwork look to it that the matte doesn't. Hope that helps... though looks like you decided.


I have looked at that thread and picked out a very nice one; just didn't know whether to select glossy or matte...now I know. Thanks to all of you.
http://images.decalgirl.com/assets/items/ak3/400/ak3-reacho.jpg


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You'll love that one. It's gorgeous! That's the one I originally had for my K3. I accidentally ripped the corner while repositioning. Instead of ordering that one again, I found the beautiful black and white one that should be in my mailbox today.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

sjc said:


> I have looked at that thread and picked out a very nice one; just didn't know whether to select glossy or matte...now I know. Thanks to all of you.
> http://images.decalgirl.com/assets/items/ak3/400/ak3-reacho.jpg


That is a nice one; I have it on my K3 right now. After I ordered it they came out with the Van Gogh Almond Branches one though which I had to get! It should be in the mailbox when I get home actually.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> Will the matte finish protect the printed artwork as well as the gloss?


Yes it will! DecalGirl skins consist of two layers, the vinyl with the artwork on it and a finishing layer on top. It's this finishing layer that is either glossy or matte. So even if the top finish gets scratched and scraped, it won't mar the artwork.

I like both glossy and matte skins. I choose one according to the design; some designs, like ones with wooden textures in them, look better with the "powdery" matte finish, while bright, vibrant patterns look great in glossy.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

How does one order a custom design skin?

How much does it cost?

How long does it take?

Thanks!


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> How does one order a custom design skin?
> 
> How much does it cost?
> 
> ...


You simply need to email them directly. They will send you a template that you can use to design your skin. Cost is $20 for Glossy and $25 for Matte + cost for shipping preference. Shipping / ordering is quick. I heard back the next day after sending it to them. Once I made payment, the order shipped the next day, thus it doesn't take them long to actually print and cut.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

The other type of custom orders they do is to place one of their designs on a device of your choice.

If you go to DecalGirl and select "Shop by Design" under the "More Ways to Shop" tab, you can click on any design. You can then select the device and choose a finish. The extra fee for a matte finish will vary according to the size of the skin. You pay a $5 rush fee for the designers to place the design on the device template. Once the design has been placed, the new skin option will become available in the device gallery, for others to buy without having to pay the $5 fee for custom placement.


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

I got the matte because I knew any glare would distract and annoy me.  So far, I'm liking it!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Got my Skin (mattte) love it.  Now it sits very matchy matchy in my lighted burgundy cover.  Cover sure is solid...heavier than I thought it would be....will post pic when I get time.


----------

